# bengal for rehoming



## bambifurnell

...........................................................


----------



## abbiechi

Out of curiousity, what's the reason you're rehoming her?


----------



## K337

So sorry to hear this. Could you tell us a bit more about why you think she would be better off re-homed?

If she's a pedigree Bengal, have you tried contacting the breeder?


----------



## Aurelia

Please contact the breeder who sold her to you first and foremost. They will be best placed to find her a good home.

One more thing though, Bengals should not be allowed access outdoors unless it's into a cat run.

She could be very stressed due to this reason alone.

Can you explain a bit more about why you're wanting to rehome her? I'm sure you'd rather find a solution than give up on her?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Aurelia said:


> Please contact the breeder who sold her to you first and foremost. They will be best placed to find her a good home.
> 
> *One more thing though, Bengals should not be allowed access outdoors unless it's into a cat run.
> 
> She could be very stressed due to this reason alone.*
> 
> Can you explain a bit more about why you're wanting to rehome her? I'm sure you'd rather find a solution than give up on her?


Quoting for emphasis. Bengals are HIGHLY territorial, letting them go outside will stress them to high heaven.


----------



## bambifurnell

..............................................................................


----------



## ChinaBlue

Poor Ameria - your heart goes out to her - she is not having the best start in life. Whilst I do appreciate you did take her on in the first place the fact remains she is being passed on again.

Wth all due respect to your vets - they are talking rubbish IMHO.:nono: Behavioural counselling and lots of time and lots of patience will bring a cat around but sometimes it can take a year or two and most people today want to see results now, this minute, today! She may never be a lap cat but she could, with some effort, became a mellower more confident cat.

I know you feel you are doing the best thing for her now but why bring in two kittens if you know it will not help the situation for her? It does ever so slightly smack of the fact she is a bit of a problem and so you are bringing in two kittens and want to pass her on. In the meantime whilst you are trying to find the right home for her perhaps invest in a couple of Feliway diffusers (plug in) as these may help her feel a little less anxious - also a few drops of Bachs Rescue Remedy in her water bowl.

Good luck I do hope you find the right and final home for Ameria.


----------



## Aurelia

You're bringing 2 new kittens in even though you know all of this?

The poor poor cat


----------



## Guest

Out of interest how long have you had here?


----------



## bambifurnell

................................................................................


----------



## bambifurnell

DoubleTrouble said:


> Out of interest how long have you had here?


two years.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Hi Can you please go on the bengal forums as they are more expereinced and one of the bengal rescues maybe able to take her and work with her, I wouldnt rehome her into a family home or with someone who has no experience with this breed.


----------



## bambifurnell

Taylorbaby said:


> Hi Can you please go on the bengal forums as they are more expereinced and one of the bengal rescues maybe able to take her and work with her, I wouldnt rehome her into a family home or with someone who has no experience with this breed.


hi, thankyou very much, where are the bengal forums ?


----------



## ChinaBlue

bambifurnell said:


> can i be honest?
> 
> i have posted this for people who may be able to help my situation by offering her a home.
> 
> not to be lectured by people who do not know me or my cat or anything about our lifes.
> 
> judge not lest ye be judged.


Would say that I do volunteer with a breed rehome group (have done for several years) and thus have come across *all* reasons for moving cats on - genuine and otherwise. I do appreciate she may not indeed be happy in your home but the way your post comes across slightly is that one of the reasons you want her gone is because you are taking on two kittens.
In the meantime do try the plug in Feliway diffusers to help alleviate her anxiety and seek further advice from the bengal forums. I do hope she finds her forever home.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

I agree, I can totally understand the need to rehome an animal.

However, I would have the decency to look after my current animal and get her into a good home before agreeing to take on more animals.

Allowing her to continue going outside has worsened her stress, increased her problems to you and increased the problems she will face being rehomed.


----------



## bambifurnell

ChinaBlue said:


> Would say that I do volunteer with a breed rehome group (have done for several years) and thus have come across *all* reasons for moving cats on - genuine and otherwise. I do appreciate she may not indeed be happy in your home but the way your post comes across slightly is that one of the reasons you want her gone is because you are taking on two kittens.
> In the meantime do try the plug in Feliway diffusers to help alleviate her anxiety and seek further advice from the bengal forums. I do hope she finds her forever home.


 not at all, I reserved the kittens when they were 6 weeks old they are 13 weeks now, I am using a feliway diffuser and the vet has given me a sedative if she gets to upset but i really dont agree with giving this sort of drug to cats. I really would rather keep her but she is barely eating she is so stressed. The lady on my street who had just moved in has 3 un-neutered toms and i think that might be an issue for her. I honestly believe that it would be selfish on my part to keep her here. I have seen two different vets from two different places.When i first got ameria she was so terrified of everything (as she had never been inside a building) that i slept on the kitchen floor with her.....so i really would not be doing this if i felt it was not in her best interests.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

bambifurnell said:


> not at all, I reserved the kittens when they were 6 weeks old they are 13 weeks now, I am using a feliway diffuser and the vet has given me a sedative if she gets to upset but i really dont agree with giving this sort of drug to cats. I really would rather keep her but she is barely eating she is so stressed. The lady on my street who had just moved in has 3 un-neutered toms and i think that might be an issue for her. I honestly believe that it would be selfish on my part to keep her here. I have seen two different vets from two different places.When i first got ameria she was so terrified of everything (as she had never been inside a building) that i slept on the kitchen floor with her.....so i really would not be doing this if i felt it was not in her best interests.


Why don't you try keeping her indoors and send her to a behaviour specialist to help her.

A lady here has rehabilitated two absolutely wild feral bengals who had started living outside. It cost around £1000 for the boarding and the rehab (perhaps less than your two new kittens but your responsibility lies with your current cat) but they came back as perfect, loving cats as they were before they were outside.

have you looked into any behaviourist support?


----------



## animallover09

bambifurnell said:


> hi, thankyou very much, where are the bengal forums ?


Hi, here is a link to the Bengal cat club of great britian, they are very good, just contact 1 of the members.
Bengal Cat Club GB


----------



## Soupie

Just a word of support here - I've come to know the OP very well over the last 9 months. She is highly responsible and many people would have given up and put her girl to sleep long ago. It's not possible to post the full extent of her background etc on here but I personally knowing the OP and her cat's history from coming to the OP and the endless consultation with professionals which has taken place feel it IS in this cats best interests to be with someone very experienced with Bengals and their behaviour.

The OP loves this cat with all her heart and has unselfishly decided to give her the best chane of being a normal cat. This is nothing to do with new kittens - in fact the OP already has another cat at home. It's purely down to alleviating a cat's stress. I have gone through similar 7 years agp with a cat which exhibited very similar symptoms and behaviour so I fully empathise with the OPs decision.

Thanks to those who have been able to post info on breed specific groups which may help. The BYB who raised this girl have irresponsibly left the OP and many others gulled by their lies with an awful behavioural legacy passed on the the kittens they innocently homed.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Soupie said:


> Just a word of support here - I've come to know the OP very well over the last 9 months. She is highly responsible and many people would have given up and put her girl to sleep long ago. It's not possible to post the full extent of her background etc on here but I personally knowing the OP and her cat's history from coming to the OP and the endless consultation with professionals which has taken place feel it IS in this cats best interests to be with someone very experienced with Bengals and their behaviour.
> 
> The OP loves this cat with all her heart and has unselfishly decided to give her the best chane of being a normal cat. This is nothing to do with new kittens - in fact the OP already has another cat at home. It's purely down to alleviating a cat's stress. I have gone through similar 7 years agp with a cat which exhibited very similar symptoms and behaviour so I fully empathise with the OPs decision.
> 
> Thanks to those who have been able to post info on breed specific groups which may help. The BYB who raised this girl have irresponsibly left the OP and many others gulled by their lies with an awful behavioural legacy passed on the the kittens they innocently homed.


My concern is the new kittens are now ready to come home. What happens if this bengal cannot be rehomed before the new kittens are due home?

A bengal with these types of problems can be very difficult to rehome, and honestly the problems have been compounded by it continuing to be an outdoor cat, that can hardly be denied. I have seen some amazing results with as stated, literally feral vicious wild Bengals being rehabilitated. Not cheap, over a thousand pounds, but very successful.

The cat should have been found a secure placement before any additional animals were considered. It reads entirely as a replacement of a animal which cannot be handled with two fluffy new kittens.


----------



## Guest

bambifurnell said:


> hi, thankyou very much, where are the bengal forums ?


then I am sorry if this upsets you but in my opinion you owe it to that cat to ensure that she is settled or rehomed before you even consider having kittens! Or have you been waiting for two years for these? even if you have you could have delayed it longer and waited until you had sorted out the bengal


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

DoubleTrouble said:


> then I am sorry if this upsets you but in my opinion you owe it to that cat to ensure that she is settled or rehomed before you even consider having kittens! Or have you been waiting for two years for these? even if you have you could have delayed it longer and waited until you had sorted out the bengal


7 weeks....


----------



## Guest

gloworm*mushroom said:


> 7 weeks....


confused???????


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

DoubleTrouble said:


> confused???????


Kittens were reserved at 6 weeks and theyre now 13 weeks, so not really waiting two years for new kittens.

How can all avenues have been explored if they are not even aware of the bengal cat club and the bengal forums :S:S


----------



## Guest

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Kittens were reserved at 6 weeks and theyre now 13 weeks, so not really waiting two years for new kittens.
> 
> How can all avenues have been explored if they are not even aware of the bengal cat club and the bengal forums :S:S


Then the solution is clear inmy mind! you pass on this litter, sort out you obligations then you reserve two from the next litter! or am I a bit simple?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

DoubleTrouble said:


> Then the solution is clear inmy mind! you pass on this litter, sort out you obligations then you reserve two from the next litter! or am I a bit simple?


You are far too simple for this world DT I am afraid


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I feel for the poor cat I really do. Two years you have had her, and now that two more kittens are to come home, she has to go because shes suddenly just to stressed!

More like why bother with a cat that has issues when you got two babies coming to enjoy.

we have taken on two cats from a BYB, that kept their cats outside - it wasnt easy getting them use to a home enviroment and use to our life style..It takes time, and love. mind you I would much rather the poor things rehomed that remain with someone that isnt giving it what it needs.

after two years you cant just decide that its not happy...


----------



## Soupie

gloworm*mushroom said:


> My concern is the new kittens are now ready to come home. What happens if this bengal cannot be rehomed before the new kittens are due home?
> 
> A bengal with these types of problems can be very difficult to rehome, and honestly the problems have been compounded by it continuing to be an outdoor cat, that can hardly be denied. I have seen some amazing results with as stated, literally feral vicious wild Bengals being rehabilitated. Not cheap, over a thousand pounds, but very successful.
> 
> The cat should have been found a secure placement before any additional animals were considered. It reads entirely as a replacement of a animal which cannot be handled with two fluffy new kittens.


You are interpreting it as that type of situation but it is not at all.

There is little more I can say as I feel people on here have already decided and judged and this will degenerate into one of 'those' threads. I've put forward my opinion based on actual 'real life' knowledge of the OP and situation. I've seen her today and we've talked at length and I will continue to support her through this difficult time exploring options and the best way forward.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Honeslty as long as this animal gets into a good home where it is looked after and rehabilitated I don't much care what the motivations of the OP are. 

However I dont know how you can justify getting new animals before the old animal is even out the door Soupie... Even if she has been to the ends of the earth to help this animal, it still should not be pushed out the door by new animals.


----------



## Marley boy

I dont understand why you have got two kittens coming when you knew you had problems with your current cat? Im trying really hard not to be rude here but its sounds like a case of, this cat has problems lets pass her on to someone else and get two brand new cute fluffy kittens. I would spend the money the two kittens cost on a behaviourist, then you have truely done everything possible


----------



## Soupie

Oh goodie - my turn for a bashing now 

I've said all I needed to say and now bowing out and going back to actually trying to help OP in the situation rather than make judgements based on assumptions - good night all.


----------



## Aurelia

Soupie said:


> Oh goodie - my turn for a bashing now
> 
> I've said all I needed to say and now bowing out and going back to actually trying to help OP in the situation rather than make judgements based on assumptions - good night all.


Soupie, if this is not how it is then maybe the OP could explain a bit better? after all we are going on what she herself has type 

I'd like to believe you, but honestly it doesn't look good


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Soupie said:


> Oh goodie - my turn for a bashing now
> 
> I've said all I needed to say and now bowing out and going back to actually trying to help OP in the situation rather than make judgements based on assumptions - good night all.


I'm honestly not intending to bash you at all, I just cannot possibly see how you can agree that getting new animals before rehoming another is fair...


----------



## Guest

Soupie said:


> You are interpreting it as that type of situation but it is not at all.
> 
> There is little more I can say as I feel people on here have already decided and judged and this will degenerate into one of 'those' threads. I've put forward my opinion based on actual 'real life' knowledge of the OP and situation. I've seen her today and we've talked at length and I will continue to support her through this difficult time exploring options and the best way forward.


Erm! and you are quaified as?

I am not getting into any kind or arguement over this so simple oneword answers will suffice!

BUT Assuming the cat is stressed and can no longer live in its current surroundings , and the problems it has at to much of a challangeto the current owner does it sound right to you to 'order' two more kittens prior to rehoming the existing cat? a simple yes or no will do there thankyou!

and next-do you have anything to do with these new kittens whatsoever?
Again a simple yes or no will do!

thanks in advance!
DT


----------



## bambifurnell

..........................................................


----------



## Guest

bambifurnell said:


> i would just like to thank all of you for you support and advice.Next time i need help in a difficult situation i will defiantly come on here.
> 
> I cannot image why most of you come on here as you all seem to know everything about everything. You cannot possibly have any problems in your life as you have answers to everything.
> 
> double trouble- where i get my kittens from has nothing to do with you.I wont be looking at this thread again as it has been useless. It is supposed to be for re-homing .Im sure there are lots of other people in bad situations that you can attack.
> 
> So feel free to bitch and moan among yourselves.


shocking ain't it! how some folk care so very very much for their animals! They must be loopy the lot of em


----------



## westie~ma

I'm sure the OP is grateful to the members who have posted helpful advice 

Keep it civil folks :


----------



## koekemakranka

I know the OP has a problem with giving the cat sedatives. However, in my opinion, in view of the seriousness of the situation, I think this cat would benefit from a product like Clomicalm. I have used it with great success on my boy, who is prone to aggression, "jealousy", indoor spraying and stress-related cystitis. I initially was sceptical about using medication until the bahaviourist suggested it. It has improved his quality of life a great deal, and that of those he lives with. In my experience, stress is cumulative: cats get stressed about being stressed and it just gets worse and worse. I think a course of Clomicalm will assist greatly in settling the kitty down until such time as she can be successfully rehomed. I also have used the services of a behaviourist, and it really worked well. She pointed out things I hadn't even thought of. 
I won't go into the issue of whether she should be rehomed or not. It seems OP has tried most reasonable routes, so sometimes it's a case of "these things happen" and perhaps the kitty would be better off as a single cat in a new home.


----------



## Zayna

have you tried bachs rescue remedy?
i used to put a few drops in Roz's water when she used to get stressed during firework season.im sure it would be safe for cats but do check first!


----------



## Maygemc

Hello - Jacky at Pure Bliss will rehome the Bengal. Early Generation Bengal kittens for sale from Purebliss Bengals - breeders of SUPERCATS on the Lincolnshire, Nottinghamshire boarder, within easy reach of Leicestershire, England, UK - I had a stray Bengal in my garden and she was really helpful. xx


----------

